# Dieses Boot solls sein



## madsalmon (1. März 2008)

Hallo Leute ich wollte mir demnächst ein gebrauchtes Boot zulegen und dieses im Sommer wieder fit machen.

(Angelboot für die Ostsee)

Könnt ihr viellicht helfen ob das was wäre und was man für die Kiste noch ausgeben sollte (Boot, Motor, Trailer).

Baujahr 1977 Länge 6,10 Breite 2,10

oder soll ich lieber die finger von dem ding lassen.
Bin ein totaler Neuling auf diesem Gebiet.

Vielleicht kannt ja soger einer von euch diesen Bootstyp?

Danke für Eure Hilfe
Phil


----------



## madsalmon (1. März 2008)

*AW: Dieses Boot solls sein*

noch ein paar Bilder


----------



## petipet (1. März 2008)

*AW: Dieses Boot solls sein*

Bring mal mehr Infos. Welcher Motor - wieviel Betriebsstunden z.B.

Gruß peter


----------



## madsalmon (1. März 2008)

*AW: Dieses Boot solls sein*

Habe leider nicht mehr Infos zum Boot ist glaube ich ein 
Yamaha 55 AE soll aber laufen. Mit den Betriebsstunden muss ich mich nochmal schlau machen. Der Motor wird so um 1979 gebaut worden sein.

Gruß Phil


----------



## Dxlfxn (1. März 2008)

*AW: Dieses Boot solls sein*

Hallo Phil,
das Boot stand bei Eggers in Garssen -oder?
Der Bootskörper läßt sich sicher sanieren. Der Trailer ist Schrott und Reparaturen daran lohnen sich nicht. Der Motor - ob laufend oder nicht - ist nichts, dem ich auf der Ostsee mein Leben anvertrauen würde. Kauf dir dafür lieber einen gebraucht und gewarteten Motor.

Ich würde für das gesamte Packet max. 1200 Euro ausgeben. Bis du dann damit wirklich auf die Ostsee kannst ( wenn du auf Sicherheit setzt ) bis du mindestens bei 7000. Dann hast du aber was vernünftiges.


----------



## Kistenmann (1. März 2008)

*AW: Dieses Boot solls sein*



Dolfin schrieb:


> ....bis du mindestens bei 7000. Dann hast du aber was vernünftiges.


Oder er kauuft sich dann gleich was für den Kurs...... Das spart ja auch enorm an Zeit und er ist schneller auf dem Wasser #h|wavey:


----------



## Dorschminister (1. März 2008)

*AW: Dieses Boot solls sein*



Dolfin schrieb:


> Hallo Phil,
> das Boot stand bei Eggers in Garssen -oder?
> Der Bootskörper läßt sich sicher sanieren. Der Trailer ist Schrott und Reparaturen daran lohnen sich nicht. Der Motor - ob laufend oder nicht - ist nichts, dem ich auf der Ostsee mein Leben anvertrauen würde. Kauf dir dafür lieber einen gebraucht und gewarteten Motor.
> 
> Ich würde für das gesamte Packet max. 1200 Euro ausgeben. Bis du dann damit wirklich auf die Ostsee kannst ( wenn du auf Sicherheit setzt ) bis du mindestens bei 7000. Dann hast du aber was vernünftiges.



das setzt dann aber voraus das der geneigte Käufer handwerklich so einiges auf dem Kasten hat und nicht zwei linke Hände und nur Daumen.
Wenn der Käufer aber handwerklich was los hat kann man daraus schon ein nettes Boot machen.

Gruß Steffen


----------



## madsalmon (1. März 2008)

*AW: Dieses Boot solls sein*

Hallo Dolfin,

glaube ja (Boot stand in Garßen) steht da jetzt nur nicht mehr hat einer aufgekauft weißt du vielleicht für was es dort verkauft wurde?

Aber wenn Ihr schon so abstand von dem Boot nehmt werde ich wohl die finger davon lassen. Wollte zwar ein Bastelboot aber keines was meine Taschen aussaugt.

Wer ist das eigentlich in Garßen ein Bootshändler?

Gruß Phil

Kommst du auch aus Celle


----------



## Dxlfxn (1. März 2008)

*AW: Dieses Boot solls sein*

Nee, das Boot stand dort an der Tankstelle.
Ich arbeite in Celle, wohne aber 30km entfernt. Bin aber im FF Celle und dort auch im Jachtclub.


----------



## gründler (1. März 2008)

*AW: Dieses Boot solls sein*

hi
Fahr doch mal nach Addelheitsdorf zur Maaß oder Maarß Bootswerft der hat auch wechselnd Gebrauchte!
lg


----------



## madsalmon (1. März 2008)

*AW: Dieses Boot solls sein*

Danke für eure Antworten,

ich werde mich mal umschauen ob ich etwas vergleichbares finde woran man dann auch noch basteln muss,

Aber Bastelboote in dieser Kategorie sind wirklich nicht so leicht zu finden. Naja mal sehen was sich noch so tut.

Gruß Phil


----------



## Dxlfxn (1. März 2008)

*AW: Dieses Boot solls sein*

Schau dich in Ruhe um. Aber Klaus Maaß in Adelheitsdorf ist eine wirklich gute Adresse. Er ist sehr kompetent, was Boote betrifft, baut günstige Trailer und ist ein Meister, was Bootsmotoren und GFK Bau betrifft. Bei ihm liegt man wirklich gut.
Die Empfehlung von gründler hätte auch von mir sein können.


----------



## petipet (1. März 2008)

*AW: Dieses Boot solls sein*

@Dolfin, @all,

habe einen Dreikieler gekauft - 4.60 - Motor Yamaha 40 PS Auto-Lube. Mir nur Motor-Seriennummer bekannt. (Kein Baujahr) Habe neuen Impeller gekauft und das Auswechseln wird wohl kein Problem sein. Aber sonst bin ich blutiger Laie. Was soll ich checken? Über jeden Tipp bin ich dankbar.


Gruß und Danke, Peter


----------



## Dxlfxn (2. März 2008)

*AW: Dieses Boot solls sein*

Hallo Peter,
ich bin auch nur "interessierter User" und komme über technische Randbereiche nicht hinaus. Ich würde den Motor einfach mal in eine Inspektion bei einem guten Motorenmechaniker machen lassen, der die Möglichkeit hat, das Teil einmal im Testbecken laufen zu lassen. Alter muß nicht unbedingt bedeuten, das das Teil bald den Geist aufgeben wird. Schlecht ist es immer, wenn ein Motor nicht läuft.
Wenn Du alles selbst machen willst, würde ich mir Impeller, Getriebeöl ( Wasseranteil, Späne), Opferanoden, Kerzen und elektrische Kontakte ansehen. Wenn er dann noch eine schöne Laufruhe zeigt, wäre ich erst einmal beruhigt.


----------



## gpsjunkie (2. März 2008)

*AW: Dieses Boot solls sein*

Hallo Peter, Baujahr findes Du hier. Rechts auf Modellguide klicken dann auf Yamaha. Und deine Motor Nummer suchen.


----------



## Yupii (2. März 2008)

*AW: Dieses Boot solls sein*



aikon schrieb:


> Hallo Dolfin,
> 
> glaube ja (Boot stand in Garßen) steht da jetzt nur nicht mehr hat einer aufgekauft weißt du vielleicht für was es dort verkauft wurde?
> 
> ...



das Boot wurde bei Eggers für 3500 Euronen angeboten.


----------



## Fishzilla (2. März 2008)

*AW: Dieses Boot solls sein*

Wenn ich mal Ehrlich sein darf.
Ich würde von den Kahn zu 1000% die Finger von lassen.
Wer weiß, was da noch für verborgende Schäden schlummern und im Nachhinein kommt das große Erwachen.


----------



## Dxlfxn (2. März 2008)

*AW: Dieses Boot solls sein*

Hab ja gesagt: 1200,- Euronen. Trailer und Motor kann er behalten. Das ist ne Basis, auf der man arbeiten könnte. Der Rumpf war weitgehend stabil - diese alten engländer macht so schnell nichts kaputt. Allerdings könnte der Spiegel noch Probleme bereiten.
Eigentlich ist es aber wie immer: Wenn ich 6m Boot ins Wasser bringen will und damit auf die Ostsee, ist das für 2 oder 3 mille nicht wirklich machbar - oder man muß sehr sehr viel Glück haben.


----------



## Fishzilla (2. März 2008)

*AW: Dieses Boot solls sein*



Dolfin schrieb:


> oder man muß sehr sehr viel Glück haben.



Und es auch für die Zukunft, vor allem auf dem Wasser behalten.
Bei dem hier gezeigten Boot würde mir das Vertrauen gänzlich fehlen.
Bin aber eh vorsichtiger Natur.


----------



## HD4ever (2. März 2008)

*AW: Dieses Boot solls sein*

das Boot ansich sieht schon brauchbar aus ....
allerdings sieht das auch nach einiges an Arbeit aus ... sonst wurde wohl schon alles dazu gesagt - muß man mal alles durchrechnen ob es nicht gleich besser wäre sich was "vernünftiges" zuzulegen ...


----------



## AndreL (2. März 2008)

*AW: Dieses Boot solls sein*

Also wenn die paar Kleinigkeiten die auf den Fotos zu sehen sind alles sind was das Boot an Schäden hat finde ich das in keinster Weise tragisch. Bei solchen Booten kann man auch nahezu alles sehen was dran kaputt ist. Es ist ja offenbar nicht mal mit Farbe versucht worden etwas zu überdecken. Ich hätte beim Boot selber keine Bedenken ausserdem glaube ich nicht das es sooooo viel Aufwand und Geld bedarf den Rumpf zu überarbeiten. 
Zum Motor, ob man nun einen Yamaha aus der A Serie fahren mag ist eine Sache, wenn er vernünftig in Schuss ist (was man mit einer Inspektion leicht herausfinden kann) hat man damit einen nahezu unverwüstlichen Motor. 
Ich persönlich würde mir aber lieber einen 4 takter kaufen
Der Trailer wird vermutlich wirklich ein Fall für die Tonne sein, das kann ich aber so nicht beurteilen.
Ich würde das Boot kaufen, allerdings für max 3000€ da ich den Trailer nicht nehmen würde. Und den Motor nur wenn eine Inspektion ergeben würde das er OK ist. Sollte das nicht der Fall Sein, nochmal 500€ weniger + Übernahme der Inspektionskosten (vermutlich um die 200€).


----------



## Dxlfxn (2. März 2008)

*AW: Dieses Boot solls sein*

Ich hatte mir das Boot einmal kurz angeschaut. Soweit ich weiß, hat Aikon den Gedanken bereits verworfen, dieses Boot zu kaufen.
Es macht zwar vom Rumpf her einen rettbaren Eindruck, sieht aber so aus, als hätts ein paar Jahre irgendwo auf die Entscheidung gewartet, was nun damit werden soll. Die angegebenen Maße sind dazu auch noch sehr optimistisch. Es bringt also nicht viel, noch dran rumzudiskutieren, wenn der Frager schon abwinkt -oder?


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (3. März 2008)

*AW: Dieses Boot solls sein*

also ich finde auch das boot macht einen relativ guten eindruck .was soll es denn nun kosten oder hab ich es überlesen . versuchs mal im booteforum da sind die spezies für boote und mit ein wenig glück ist ganz in deiner nähe jemand der sich bereiterklärt mit dir zusammen das boot zu besichtigen . http://www.boote-forum.de/


----------



## madsalmon (3. März 2008)

*AW: Dieses Boot solls sein*

Danke für all Eure Antworten,

aber ich denke das ich die Finger vom Boot lasse.
Aber auch nur weil ich meine das der Herr keine 2000,- Nachlass
geben wird. Für 1500 würde ich es bestimmt nehmen.

Im Boote-forum hatte ich schon reingeschrieben.
Leider hat keiner gesagt das er das Boot mit mir anschaut.

Gruß Aikon


----------



## Kieler Sprotte (3. März 2008)

*AW: Dieses Boot solls sein*

Hallo,
der Motor ist zwar recht alt, sollte aber zu retten sein. Habe mir sagen lassen, daß die unkaputtbar sind. Der 55 PS Motor müßte ca 1977er Bj. sein. Paßt ja zum Boot. Ich habe das gleiche Teil mit 75PS (wird gerade un der Werkstatt überholt ). Würde aber dennoch einen kleinen Zweitmotor (5-10PS) kaufen. Sicher ist sicher....
Zum Angeln sollte das Boot durchaus in Ordnung sein. Kommt aber natürlich auch auf den Preis an. Ich habe auch gerade so einen alter Kahn gekauft, an dem ich gerade bastel...
Grüße
- Marco -


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (4. März 2008)

*AW: Dieses Boot solls sein*



Kieler Sprotte schrieb:


> Zum Angeln sollte das Boot durchaus in Ordnung sein. Kommt aber natürlich auch auf den Preis an. Ich habe auch gerade so einen alter Kahn gekauft, an dem ich gerade bastel...
> Grüße
> - Marco -



ich auch bj 70 1200 euro iss auch einiges zu machen aber lohnt halt

http://img167.*ih.us/img167/8473/kajt1tq5.jpg


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (4. März 2008)

*AW: Dieses Boot solls sein*



Dolfin schrieb:


> Hab ja gesagt: 1200,- Euronen. Trailer und Motor kann er behalten. Das ist ne Basis, auf der man arbeiten könnte. Der Rumpf war weitgehend stabil - diese alten engländer macht so schnell nichts kaputt. Allerdings könnte der Spiegel noch Probleme bereiten.
> Eigentlich ist es aber wie immer: Wenn ich 6m Boot ins Wasser bringen will und damit auf die Ostsee, ist das für 2 oder 3 mille nicht wirklich machbar - oder man muß sehr sehr viel Glück haben.


wie wahr wie wahr.


----------



## Kieler Sprotte (4. März 2008)

*AW: Dieses Boot solls sein*



andy0209 schrieb:


> ich auch bj 70 1200 euro iss auch einiges zu machen aber lohnt halt



Hallo,
dann muß ich Dir mal nen Besuch abstatten und den Kahn begutachten. Bin i.d. Regel 1x die Woche in SAW :m
Ist das Bild Stand heute, oder hast Du schon begonnen ? Wann soll die erste Ausfahrt sein ?

Grüße aus dem Nachbarkreis.

- Marco -


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (4. März 2008)

*AW: Dieses Boot solls sein*



Kieler Sprotte schrieb:


> Hallo,
> dann muß ich Dir mal nen Besuch abstatten und den Kahn begutachten. Bin i.d. Regel 1x die Woche in SAW :m
> Ist das Bild Stand heute, oder hast Du schon begonnen ? Wann soll die erste Ausfahrt sein ?
> 
> ...



moin moin marco

kein thema kannst gerne mal kommen #6 gusborn iss ja gleich um die ecke 
iss stand der dinge hab ihn heute abgeholt jetzt steht er trocken inner halle und wartet auf baubeginn in c.a. 2 wochen lege ich los.

greez
andy


----------

